# Sylvie van der Vaart nippel 1x



## Meyjoach (24 Juni 2012)

Hey, habe mal im Internet recherchiert und das gefunden:
*link entfernt*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand das Bild so bearbeiten könnte, dass man Sylvies Nippel noch deutlicher sieht.

:thx:


----------



## Claudia (24 Juni 2012)

*1. falsches Forum
2. Für einen Request brauchst du mindestens 20 Beiträge
3. Fakes & X-Ray´s von deutschen Stars (darunter läuft Sylvie nun mal) sind verboten

closed
*


----------

